# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  EFS Super heavy knee sleeve vs heavy knee sleeve

## Phildude

Gentlemen, busted the left knee a year ago doing deep squats working on the clean. Now a year later finally getting back into heavy squatting (for me). 

I was wondering if anyone would like to holler some opinions about EFS Super heavy knee sleeve vs heavy knee sleeve. Anyone have experience with either or would recommend either? 

My knee squatting without anything on it is a very touchy thing, one day it will be ...okay, the next it will be sore or 'clunky' (feel like it could pop again on next rep), the next it will be the ligaments at the base of me hamstring will be rolling along the back of my knee (weird, terrible feeling). Knee wraps do the job yes, but I was wondering if you fellas would recommend either sleeve for working up to heavy reps or doing speed work?

Thanks in advance, tried searching but it didn't bring up anything related.

----------


## terraj

I seperated my knee doing deep squats, long time ago.

Love my Tommy Kono knee sleeves.

----------


## Nooomoto

I have their heavy knee sleeve. I actually have a lot of EFS products. I also use their elbow sleeves sometimes. I'm very pleased with everything I've ordered from them.

----------


## BgMc31

I use the Inzer sleeves and from what I've heard, they're quite similar. I also have the Tommy Konos. I think the Inzer/EFS sleeves are more like wraps and the Tommy Konos/Rehbands/etc. are more like the traditional knee sleeves that work on keeping the joint warm. Can't go wrong with either, IMO. I compete in strongman and use the Konos on the mobile events (farmers walk, medley's, etc). I use the Inzer's on the static events and when I squat. But when I squat heavy, I use my wraps.

----------

